
Voxel-Based Haptic Rendering Using Implicit Sphere Trees [pdf] - espeed
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/RuffaldiSphereTreesHS08.pdf
======
bigsassy
Here's a video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-kVfpruxCA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-kVfpruxCA)

